# Riding In Very Warn Weather



## jambolet (7 April 2019)

Hi Everyone 
I am off on a riding holiday later in the year to a very warm climate
I cant decide between long or short riding boots
Long I know will be safer but also much warmer 
Any thoughts would be very welcome
Many Thanks


----------



## joosie (7 April 2019)

Why would long boots be "safer"?
Personally I'd go for short boots and half chaps. I was a trail guide in Portugal and Italy so very familiar with riding in the heat & no way would I want to be in long boots!


----------



## Desert_rider (7 April 2019)

I have family in Egypt who live on a small holding and I ride their horse daily whilst I am out there. I always wear short boots, don't even bother with half chaps. No reason why long boots would be safer.
Get yourself a lightweight vented helmet too if you don't already have one.


----------



## Shay (8 April 2019)

There is nothing inherantly safer about long boots.  Personally I would take chaps - I seem to have the kind of leg that gets bruised from the leathers.  Just chaps do something they call air chaps.  Lightweight mesh with a suede pad where the leather sits.


----------



## Keith_Beef (8 April 2019)

I don't get any discomfort from wearing long leather boots in hot weather (rubber boots are a very different matter), but then with me it's my head and upper body that heat up the most.

When going out for a full day, I'll take off my boots for the midday picnic to let them and my feet breathe. And for longer rides over several days I take small pouches of silica gel to dry them out overnight.


----------



## sportsmansB (8 April 2019)

I've done several riding holidays in hot countries, and I wear short boots and suede half chaps. At home I always wear long boots. 
I would recommend half chaps as the leathers can be stiff, or stirrups not as well balanced as we would have (resulting in rubs) 
I tend to take them off at lunch stops- but I would honestly say I haven't been uncomfortable - and that includes Sicily in July at over 30 degrees, Brazil in the middle of their summer, etc. 
Do check with the packing list as to whether you may need to walk with your horse at any points (depending on the terrain) - I have done some where steep rocky climbs / descents are involved, and I have a sort of all terrain short boot for those rides as the soles on standard joddy boots aren't up to it. 
PM me for any other horsey holiday info / advice. I have a sort of an addiction...


----------



## Red-1 (8 April 2019)

I have ridden in very hot weather in the USA and used short boots and the sort of chaps where the outer is mesh and the inner is suede. Also a vented hat.


----------



## blondetraveller (27 May 2019)

I ride in Barbados and tend to stick to short boots for every day. However if you find long boots more comfortable I'm sure they will be absolutely fine!

Make sure you either wear SPF  and/or take clothing with SPF in


----------



## ihatework (28 May 2019)

Deffo take some half chaps with you, otherwise you run the risk of being rubbed raw if you arenâ€™t used to riding in short boots and lightweight clothing


----------



## dogatemysalad (28 May 2019)

On a long hack in hot weather,  my preference is short boots and full suede chaps. The leather seems to keep the heat off my legs.


----------



## Landcruiser (29 May 2019)

I'd go for these: They are extremely comfortable for walking if you have to as well. The H2O version is waterproof. 
https://www.sportsdirect.com/ariat-...MIlaGq95DA4gIVh6ztCh19FgTHEAYYBCABEgKMVfD_BwE


----------

